# Wackiest Tanks: Where You See The Wackiest Of Tanks



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

_Hi everyone,

I was just browsing on Google, and I thought I would just look up cool, weird, wacky tanks for Bettas or other fish. It's just interested to look at, so I am sharing it with you: (all pictures from Google)_

#1 Tank - SpongeBob Squarepants Pineapple Fish Tank









#2 Tank - Spillarium Fish Tank









#3 Tank - Rocket Ship Fish Tank









*This just proves that some people hate fish. Haha!*


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

I kinda like the globe and falls tank. I don't like many of the vacuume pulled water column type tanks because fish aren't made to live at such low pressures as people like to pull in them due to their height (and that I have betta, which need air).

That looks like a fairly safe solution and has the little elegance that a water fall sound can give to it. Probably has excellent aeration properties and since the water flows in through the bottom it likely stays very clean.

The plants are probably attached to a ring that sits up inside the bottle-neck at the bottom where it screws or snugs into the base. I'd assume the tank would have less than a couple years life span before the fittings around the output failed and you found a comet face down in the filtration area wiggling in the air.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

That one looks like it would turn out to be a cat drinking fountain/fish bowl.:lol:
I finally have seen the pineapple fishtank! Someone was telling me about it the other day...And I had no idea what they were talking about...:lol: I was all...you mean those houses that are supposed to go in the tank!?:shock: How could a fish live in that outside of a tank?:shock::lol: Now ...I...Know..._It all makes sense now_....:lol: It looks like it would be a pain to clean though.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Of course these tanks are NOT suitable for Bettas. But you have to admit, they are pretty cool looking.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

This just remided me, why hasn't anyone made 10W asjustable heaters for bowls and smaller tanks?!?!? People could make a killing on that! HAHA on topic: I wish some of these "tanks" were bigger for bettas.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

We could make a killing of that, too! Making cool tanks!

I would love a gumball dispenser tank... too cute! The spongebob idea would sell if it was at least 2 gallons.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

If they made this tanks safe, (looking at the spillarium tank) and bigger, I would buy one!


----------



## Grundylady (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow the Spillarium Fish Tank is a 5 gallon tank. No air for a betta but I wonder what could live in it. (Though it must be a real PITA to clean.)


----------



## Grundylady (Jan 7, 2011)

Actually, they think of almost everything. Check out the video - easy cleaning tools and water change info. http://www.hammacher.com/Product/78322?promo=Category-NewArrivals&catid=60


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

the double waterfall tank looks cool...but i wouldn't want too clean a tank like that very often


----------



## Grundylady (Jan 7, 2011)

PinkBetta264 said:


> the double waterfall tank looks cool...but i wouldn't want too clean a tank like that very often


I think it would be fun the first few times - moving the magnet around the globe. lol But after the novelty wore off - yeah, not so much fun. I am glad I didn't see it though before I bought the tank I have. I might have fallen for it. :lol:


----------



## ectangelo (May 17, 2011)

OMG WTF? Have you seen this! I looked up "fish tank in a shoe" on Google actually thinking that nothing would show up and there are tons of these! It's so wrong. And not like a shoe converted to a fish tank. Like this:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

WWWWTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFFF?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????!!!!!!!!!!! I hope thats just a decoration...and more than 1 oz...

EDIT: I JUST realized its a fake one....


----------



## Bettalover22 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just googled on images for cool fish tanks. I swear there ain't nothing they haven't turned into a fish tank! Couches, tables, toilets, sinks, tvs even a blender!


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

...I'd be a little worried about the blender. Anyone ever see Deuce Bigalow? hehe


----------



## Bettalover22 (Jun 7, 2011)

I def wasnt fond of the blender with the poor gold fish in it. Especially since it still had the blade in it. That's a disaster waiting to happen!


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

Unless u cut the power cord off... Also placing some sort of sealer or caulking on the sharp edge of the blade. Then a blender tank would be cool!


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

I couldn't get pics posted from my iPod  but go to this link and check theater out!

http://www.trendir.com/ultra-modern/decorative-fish-tanks-cool-fish-aquarium-by-vanessa-mitrani.html


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

^Those are pretty.










Want want want  I think its like 2ish gallons, and theyre DIY!


----------



## ectangelo (May 17, 2011)

I just noticed that the shoe one is fake...but there WAS one with a real fish in it!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I had to add this XD and I totally want to go to the Dubai water park one day and stay in the second room one day... if I could ever afford it lol

Who's in the aquarium now


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> I had to add this XD and I totally want to go to the Dubai water park one day and stay in the second room one day... if I could ever afford it lol
> 
> Who's in the aquarium now



That is totally awesome! I can't believe a place like that exists! And I thought Atlantis was a cool hotel and aquarium.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Nodmas113 said:


> That is totally awesome! I can't believe a place like that exists! And I thought Atlantis was a cool hotel and aquarium.


Dubai is a very epic place  I would love to visit it one day. They have islands in the shape of the atlas and palm trees, and a bunch of incredible buildings.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woah!!!! I just noticed if someone was on a honeymoon, the fish would have a show....I would be uncomfortable....haha sorry I just had to say that...


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

Neil D said:


> Want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woah!!!! I just noticed if someone was on a honeymoon, the fish would have a show....I would be uncomfortable....haha sorry I just had to say that...



Hahahaha! Thank god someone finally said it... I have had the same thought in my head after seeing the pics... Just haven't had the guts to say it! :welldone:


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Neil D said:


> This just remided me, why hasn't anyone made 10W asjustable heaters for bowls and smaller tanks?!?!? People could make a killing on that! HAHA on topic: I wish some of these "tanks" were bigger for bettas.


You can get little thermostatic probe control modules which you plug the heater into then set a temp on. Much more accurate solution. Just set it a degree lower than you want.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Interesting. How much are they?


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/e5dd/

Dodgiest tank ever

And im a geek and if it was bigger I would love it


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> They have islands in the shape of the atlas and palm trees, and a bunch of incredible buildings.


It's called Palm Jumeirah. I watced something on discovery on how they built it. pretty amazing.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palm_Jumeirah


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I saw a lightbulb turned into a fish tank once


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Was it with a goldfish In it? I saw some vid like that...


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Is it wrong that I kinda like the shoes with the fake fish in them? Emphasis on "fake." They're deffo tacky, but... and the USB aquarium looks cool, but besides it being too small, my biggest worry would be this thought process:
Oh hey, I need to write something down with a pen! *Writes stuff down* OK, time to put it back in the hol-FISHY? OH EM GEE I JUST SPEARED YOU I AM SO SORRY!!1


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

^poor fishy:-( now that's a "dyed" fish.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I actually like the idea of the fish pencil holder! lol I'm so sick! If it were bigger some how AND was appropriate for a fish AND and managed not to look bulky I might actually consider it.  Thats just me though. I love stuff like that!


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

Euurggghhhh, just look at this torture chamber...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160597287280


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I hope no one buys it...


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

Same.


----------

